
Django Advent - Multiple Database Support (Feb 9, 2010) - webology
http://djangoadvent.com/1.2/multiple-database-support/
======
megamark16
I'd read about multi-db support, even looked at the examples, but I hadn't
really applied it to my own projects (how can this help me solve my problems?)
until after reading through this highlight. It finally occurred to me how I
could start using it right now to make my life easier. I can't wait to see
what else Django Advent has to offer in the coming days!

------
metamemetics
exciting. more options to scale django apps without google app engine. all it
needs now is a mascot with magical powers...

